# Spinner baits in the surf



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever used a red spinner bait W/ willow blade in the surf before? Thanks in advance.:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use them. I prefer to use the in-line spinners. They work great for striper and blues up here.


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

*Of course*

I use stump jumpers, and color the inside of the blade with red magic marker, blue and white with mylar and a mogoba 7 inch tail and the stripers love it.

No striper is safe.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've used those as well as buzz-baits. Stripers in the surf on topwater lures is a blast.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Stripers??? What kind of fish is that???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Interesting concept- haven't tried it as I wouldn't think they would cast very well, and would think the retrieve would have to be on the fast side- especially on an in coming wave- might have to move a couple from the "freshwater" bag over to the salt bag and experiment.

What kind of rod are you folks using and what weight for the spinner baits ?


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm using a 7' shakespeare MH _Inshore Lite Rod_ w/ a PENN SSG460 Reel. Spinner baits are white 3/4 oz and red spinner is a 3/8 oz.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*spiner baits*

Been fishing 3'\8 white head/white skirt bomber spinner baits with single silver blade and screw tail clear silver glitter tail for several years now but in back bay not in surf hummmmm. I have thought about trying other colors but have never found that this didnt work. Haventcaught many trout, ut flounder and them reds eat em up.

Trailing stops protect your profit while stops protect your capital.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I do alot of back bay fishing and I use a Penn Pursuit combo, 7ft rod, 8-17lb, 1/4-3/4 with a Penn Silverado svs5000.

I also use a Tica Flats Master tc2, 8ft, 10-17lb, 1/2-1 with a Shimano Spheros 3000. Both reels are spooled with 20lb Berkley Braid. 

The lures I use are:
H & H Strike Blades in 3/8
Uncle Buck Bucktail Skirt Buzzer in 3/8
Strike King Redfish Magic in 1/4
Dot Remover Grub in 1/4
Booyah Red Daddy Jig in 1/4

I have had pretty good luck with the Uncle Bucks and Dot Remover grubs.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Try a big 1 or 2 oz Ledgebuster with a willowleaf. I have caught hawg bass on them from Georgia to Virginia.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Never tried a spinnerbait in the surf but I like them for puppy drum in the rivers. A great search bait to use along the grasses. I've had my best luck with 1/2 oz. chartreuse Strike King spinnerbaits. The strikes are vicious!

A couple years ago I bought a Booyah 3/4 oz. spinnerbait in black with a big Colorado blade. Talk about major vibration. Haven't caught anything with it though.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Seen 'em use them in creeks for reds on TV. They were plastic shad bodies but I'd imagine the regular stranded bodies would work too.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have fished small in line spinners on ultra light rods inshore catching flounder, blues, spanish macs, puppy drum and schoolie stripers. They work great when there is a lot of very small bait around. I have used a saltwater spinnerbait made by Boone a few times but have not had any luck on it.

John


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Spinner Baits*

A spinner bait will work in the surf.

When we fished in brackish water for Largemouth Bass bass with spinnerbaits , we would often catch redfish along the marsh along with the bass.

I was surffishing one day when I noticed a spinnerbait hanging in the bucket and decided to try it just for grins. The redfish(drum) literally tore it up.

Since then, when surf fishing, I always have a couple hanging in the bucket(Just in case) a school of redfish comes by. I know they will take one.

They seem to prefer gold willowleaf ones in the surf with either plastic or a skirt. Both will be destroyed..

I made some spinnerbaits per se, using a 4 oz egg sinker, coat hanger wire and big hook, They cast better on the surf gear. I thought about making a mold, but never did. I went to lighter gear and can fish store bought lure left over from my freshwater fishing days. C2


----------



## Sully (Dec 13, 2007)

*Ulgy Stick and BG*

I use ( casting aritfuals) a 7' ugly stick with a Dawia Black Gold # 5000 thats over 25 years old. 17 lb XT, My favorite evening -early morning lure is a 7" cordell broken back minnow and just wait till they knock it, but it must be semi-flat, no chop.
OH WAT FUN IT IS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

No striper is safe.........


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks alot for the great info its very much appreciated! I'll put it to great use this Sept. when i head down to the gulf (pcb). Good fishin and tight lines to all! 
Mark <::><


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

point jude pojee with spinner blade..

the best of both worlds... a spoon.. and a spin blade..


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

ooeric, do you have a picture or link to this lure?

Greg


----------

